# برامج التكييف لشركة lg مع شرح الشركة و الباسورد



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


برامج التكييف لشركة LG مع شرح الشركة و الباسورد


الموضوع باين من عنوانه :


http://www.4shared.com/file/94086817/268d5c0a/LG_Softwares.html



سلام​


----------



## مهندس/علي (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جميل جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل.......................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

جاري التحميل .............................................


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

العفو 
........................


----------



## م/زيكو تك (30 مارس 2009)

برنامج جميل ترسم الغررفه وهو يحسبها-- شكرا حبيبي


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2009)

حاجه عظمه و الله جدا


----------



## eng_mun3m (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا با شمهندس وجارى التحميل ويا رب يكون الشرح كويس وسهل


----------



## sosodeep (30 مارس 2009)

برنامج الاحمال تبع إل جي جديد و نزل السنة الماضية
وهاي البرامج وزعتها شركة إل جي عالطلاب بجامعة دمشق لما كانوا عم يفتتحوا مخبر التكييف و التبريد


----------



## bobstream (30 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل.......................*​


----------



## عبيدة 86 (30 مارس 2009)

*مشكوور*

الله يجزيك الخير
و شكراُ لمهندسي جامعة دمشق المتميزيين فعلاُ


----------



## ابن العميد (30 مارس 2009)

jazak allahu khairan wa barak feek


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور كتير كتير جزاك الله كل خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (16 يونيو 2009)

بس يا اخي بطلب serial number


----------



## AtoZ (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم برنامج ممتاز من شركه ممتازه


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل .........................ز


----------



## ahmeduae (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل.......................*​


----------



## سعودى09 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahd_has (12 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## haabbas (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك.................جارى التحميل ومشكور سلفا


----------



## إبن رشد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التحميل.............
جزيل الشكر


----------



## السمرقندي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد المتميز ولولني لحد الان لم ابدا بالتحميل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انه سميع مجيب


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم إخواني الكرام جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عليما (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## boualeme (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا ممتن كثيرا لكم كما اني اريد معلومات في ما يخص المعاهد بالوطن العربي التي بها اختصاص التبريد الصناعي و التكييف مع العلم انا تقني سامي في التبريد و التكييف و


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير

جاري التحميل .............................................


----------



## م شهاب (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا طيب 
وسلم على م رشيد


----------



## عبود_فتحي (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك
و جزاك كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الميكانيكا (26 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## etudiant (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## zareef291 (26 يناير 2010)

الرجاء توضيح كيف يعمل برنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية calculation load


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (13 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا على مجهودك بس البرنامج طلب مني السريال نمبر ولم اجده مع الملفات المرفقة... ارجو منك التوضيح


----------



## samed1982 (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## abomahr (6 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## bensouissimekki (7 مايو 2010)

merci bien


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (9 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل , الاخوة الأعزاء , السادة والآنسات والسيدات الزملاء .
احب ان اقول كثيرا ولكن المكان لايسمح واقل كلمات استطيع قولها جعل الله عدد احرف مجهوداتكم و جمعكم المعلومات واعدادها ونشرها ليستفيد منها الاخرون حسنات تضاف لحسنات نواياكم الجليلة , ورحم الله والدينا ووالديكم فى الدنيا والاخرة , اللهم آمين آمين آمين وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا ورسولنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
اخوكم فتحى


----------



## yaseen_zk (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكورة جدا


----------



## اسامه كول (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرأ وجارى التحميل


----------



## youssef hbibo (30 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم اسؤل عن errores lg


----------



## qatar.1996 (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## رامى29 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء اعد حساباتك على الهاب و لاحظ الفرق 
قد تحصل على نتائج خاطئة من برنامج ال جي


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نشوان عبدالكريم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل والرائع


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع وبالتوفيق
جارى التحميل.....


----------



## صلاح زكري (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج برنامج vrv pro
لمن عنده


----------



## abdelrahim (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله ألف خير ..*


----------



## المتكامل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
جاري التحميل


----------



## حمد سوالمة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## حسام محمد (30 يناير 2011)

يسلمو يا معلم برنامج حلو


----------



## Atatri (31 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جاري التحميل


----------



## eng.osamaa (31 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر والله
وجاري التحميل
وفعا" باين من عنوانه


----------



## saad_srs (31 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## md said (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم عقيل (3 مايو 2011)

أساتذتي المهندسين ... ممكن مساعدة بخصوص هذا البرنامج ؟؟

عندما أنشئ مشروع جديد new project وأنقر على next تطلع لي الرسالة التالية : 







إيش يعني هذا ؟​


----------



## yosief soliman (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2011)

سالم عقيل قال:


> أساتذتي المهندسين ... ممكن مساعدة بخصوص هذا البرنامج ؟؟
> 
> عندما أنشئ مشروع جديد new project وأنقر على next تطلع لي الرسالة التالية :
> 
> ...


انشئ مجلد جديد و ضع بداخله الشغل 
اى بمعنى اصح غير مسار حفظ المشروع الى مجلد اخر بداخل المسار الاصلى


----------



## سالم عقيل (4 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> انشئ مجلد جديد و ضع بداخله الشغل
> اى بمعنى اصح غير مسار حفظ المشروع الى مجلد اخر بداخل المسار الاصلى



ألف شكر 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2011)

سالم عقيل قال:


> ألف شكر
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير


و اياك 
نفعت و اللا لا ؟


----------



## سالم عقيل (4 مايو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و اياك
> نفعت و اللا لا ؟



إي والله نفعت 

الله يسعدك يارب


----------



## اسامه13 (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً على المجهود والبرنامج الرائع


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## علاء المشني (1 مارس 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## adiloman (2 مارس 2012)

*مشكور كتير كتير جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (27 مارس 2012)

Slam
Unfortunately the link is not valid


----------



## dhsv (14 أغسطس 2012)

تحبة طيبه اخي العزيز يا ريت لو ترفع الملف عل غير رابط لان الرابط هذا تالف ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alarefmohamed (14 أغسطس 2012)

رجاء تجديد الرابط غفر الله لكم جميعا وتقبل صيامكم


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14020.html
ممكن انك تاخده من هنا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حاتم البادي (15 مارس 2013)

password كم هو بليز


----------

